# How Do You...



## d17oug18 (May 3, 2009)

how are all of you putting signatures underneath your comments? i want to put one too... cant find out how =)


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 3, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> how are all of you putting signatures underneath your comments? i want to put one too... cant find out how =)


Good question. Let's see if I can do it before Katt answers!

That seems to work! Click "My Controls" (next to "View New Posts"), go to Permanent Post and click Edit Signature, type yr new signature in the box and click the "add" button underneath it. Bingo!  

Did I do good, Katt?


----------



## Katnapper (May 3, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Good question. Let's see if I can do it before Katt answers!That seems to work! Click "My Controls" (next to "View New Posts"), go to Permanent Post and click Edit Signature, type yr new signature in the box and click the "add" button underneath it. Bingo!
> 
> Did I do good, Katt?


LOL... :lol: yes, you did a fine job, Phil!  You beat me to it AND you did a fine job, right Doug?!!  

Edit: Forgot to tell you... I like your new signature, Phil. :lol:


----------



## d17oug18 (May 4, 2009)

SWEET! lol man this place is helpful =)


----------



## Katnapper (May 4, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> SWEET! lol man this place is helpful =)


So, Doug... where is yours?


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 4, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> So, Doug... where is yours?


Yeah, I was wondering, too!


----------



## Dinora (May 4, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Yeah, I was wondering, too!


Ditto!

Where's your siggie, Doug?

Hmmmm?!!

LOL!

*hugs*

Dinora


----------



## d17oug18 (May 4, 2009)

there you go =) signature up and running =)


----------

